# Question about driving with a foreign license



## Gewfyu (Sep 22, 2013)

I currently have an extended visit visa, and it is my understanding that I am allowed to drive with my USA license. However, I am in the process of receiving my residence visa, so I do not have actual possession of my passport. 

Is this a problem? Am I not supposed to drive until I have my residence visa and passport back, and have transferred to a UAE license?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Once you have your residence visa stamped, you cannot drive with a foreign license.


----------

